
Show HN: GitBack – Use Git as a Back End - bbrennan
https://github.com/bobby-brennan/gitback
======
lioeters
I love experiments like these, that push the limits of what I thought possible
with existing technologies. Using Git to version-control the database makes
sense, and although the implementation might not be practical/scalable in its
current form, it points to an interesting direction.

